# Suche Sounds und Geräusche



## Farisafari (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen Seiten empfehlen, wo ich den im www freie Sounds und Geräusche finde, brauche die dringend für einen 3D Sci-Fi Kurzfilm. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (22. Januar 2009)

Schau bitte mal im Videobereich ( oder unten in meiner Signatur ) in die VideoFAQ, da ist auch ein Samples-Bereich.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sierb (22. Januar 2009)

http://www.freesound.org/index.php

musst dich halt anmelden. Aber ist ziemlich gut


----------



## sepp05 (22. Januar 2009)

http://www.soundsnap.com/

... hab ich gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht!


/edit
pardon! Anscheinend kostet das mittlerweile...


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Januar 2009)

http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/


----------



## YogMark (13. Mai 2009)

http://www.findsounds.com/
http://www.soft-ware.net/multimedia/audio/wav/index.asp
http://www.tonarchiv.net/
http://www.hoerspielbox.de 

als Software Speakonia ist  gut


----------



## Praktikant83 (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo ich kann dir die Seite

http://www.sonosoundfx.de empfehlen.

Viele Grüße


----------

